# débloquer une clé usb



## jeanmi21 (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai une ancienne clé usb 1Go, qui n'a aucun logiciel de verrouillage ou de cryptage qui, lorsqu'elle est branchée sur un pc windows n'est pas reconnue et bloque le système.
Sur l'I-mac, elle est reconnue, tous les fichiers sont lisibles, mais en lecture seule. Dans la mesure où ces documents n'ont plus aucun intérêt pour moi, est-il possible de la débloquer et la formater, pour qu'elle redevienne opérationnelle.
Je débute sur mac, je suis loin de tout savoir.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Oizo (8 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux la formater en ouvrant "Utilitaire de disques" que tu trouveras dans le dossier Applications puis utilitaires (ou plus simplement en cliquant sur la loupe en haut en droite et en tapant "Utilitaire de disques").


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Octobre 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Tu peux la formater en ouvrant "Utilitaire de disques" que tu trouveras dans le dossier Applications puis utilitaires (ou plus simplement en cliquant sur la loupe en haut en droite et en tapant "Utilitaire de disques").



Dans ce même utilitaire, n'oublie pas de choisir dans le menu Format l'option "MS-DOS (FAT)" avant de procéder au formatage


----------



## jeanmi21 (9 Octobre 2011)

ça a marché
Merci à tous. 
J'ai vraiment encore plein de trucs à apprendre.


----------

